# WinCC mit Inat OPC Server...



## Jochen Kühner (22 Mai 2009)

Wir nutzen WinCC mit einem Inat OPC Server zur Visualisierung einer großen Anlage (mehrere tausen Varaiblen auf 7 SPSsen). Nun kommt es ab und an vor, das manche Variabeln hängen bleiben und sich deren Wert in WinCC nicht mehr aktualisiert. (Im OPC tun Sie das noch). Dort steht dann auch an der Variablen (in WinCC) ein änderungsdateum welches sehr lange zurück liegt. Wenn WinCC Server gestoppt und wieder gestartet wird, funktioniert alles wieder! Hatte jemand schonmal ein solches Phänomen?

Mfg.


----------



## cod3sys (16 April 2010)

Guten Tag,
genau das gleiche Problem habe ich auch mit einem Inat OPC Server.
Einige Variablen die zyklisch kontunierlich vom WinCC TagLogging erfasst werden frieren sporadisch ein. Habe bisher leider keine Lösung gefunden.
Hast du für dein Problem eine Lösung gefunden??

Gruß


----------



## BPlagens (18 April 2010)

Kann auch ich bestätigen! Habe jedoch InTouch 10.1! Dies ist ist genau der Grund warum ich bei Wahlfreiheit nie Inat verwende. 

Mal zur gleichen Zeit versucht mit deren Test-Client den gleichen Tag zu lesen? Das geht komischerweise dann bei mir.

cu


----------



## joergel (19 April 2010)

Hallo,

habt ihr schon mal mit Siemens Rücksprache gehalten
ob es sinnvoll ist das WinCC Connectivity Pack zu installieren?

Wir hatten das Problem auch, allerdings nicht mit INAT,  nach der Installation lief es bedeutend besser.

Grüße,


----------



## cod3sys (19 April 2010)

Bei mir ist es genauso, mit dem Test Client werden die Werte der Variable aktualisiert dargestellt, als die Variable in der Runtime immer noch eingefroren bleibt. 
Zudem habe ich auch noch das Problem wenn ich zwischen unterschiedlichen Bildern hin und her wechsele, werden plötzlich die Grafiken z.B. Transportbänder, Ausgabefelder etc. nicht visualisiert. Dauert ca. 10-20 Sekunden bis die Werte hinterlegt werden. In der WinCC Log Datei kann man lesen dass einige Variablen einen "timeout" verursacht haben. Es ist aber fast nie die gleiche Variable die den "timeout" verursacht. Mit einem anderen OPC Server passiert das nie.

Habe dem Siemens Support schon alle Log Dateien zugeschickt aber eine Lösung habe ich von den Jungs auch nicht bekommen. Aber von einem WinCC Connectivity Pack haben die mir nichts erzählt!!

Kann jemand einen guten OPC Server empfehlen??
Es sollte auf jeden Fall eine S7 Import Funktion haben und einen guten Editor wenn man S5 Variablen eintragen muss. Natürlich sollte es auch stabil laufen 

mfg


----------



## joergel (20 April 2010)

Hallo,

mir ist noch etwas eingefallen!
hast du mal nachgesehen ob im KoKo -
Koponenten Konfigurator alle Komponenten in Run sind?

Grüße,


----------



## cod3sys (20 April 2010)

Danke für deinen Tipp aber wir fahren unsere Anlage ohne den Komponenten Konfigurator! WinCC --> OPC --> Steuerungen..

Also ich bin nun soweit dass ich den Inat definitiv rausschmeisse!
Ist inakzeptabel dass die Variablen immer sporadisch hängen bleiben..


mfg


----------



## cod3sys (20 April 2010)

BPlagens, welchen OPC Server setzt du denn ein bei Wahlfreiheit??


----------



## BPlagens (20 April 2010)

Ich bin ein großer Freund vom Siemens-OPC Server! Die kleine Version kostet nur ca. 400,- und die große ca. 750,-

Bei InTouch Projekten nehme ich die DAServer von Wonderware.

Ich kenn mich nicht mit WinCC aus - ist das da nicht so (wie bei WinCC Flexible) das die Treiber für die Verbindung auf eine Siemens quasi dabei sind?

Sonst gibt es ja viele OPC-Server alle mit stärken und schwächen. Da kann man glaube ich keine generelle Empfehlung abgeben. 

Was sagt denn der Support von Inat zu deinem Problem?

Ich musste damals erst mal nachweisen, das der Fehler bei denen lag.
Dann hies es kleinlaut wird in der nächsten Version behoben. Habe dann nach einem Tag einen "Bug-Fix" erhalten der aber nix brachte. Seither habe ich ein Inat - Lizenz übrig.

Hast du mal an den Einstellungen zur Optimierung "rum gespielt"? 
Ich war damals der Meinung das sich dann das Fehlerbild ändert (aber nie ging).

Ganz persönlich bin ich der Meinung das Inat in der Branche etwas überbewertet ist.


----------



## cod3sys (21 April 2010)

Danke für den Tipp mit dem Siemens OPC Server, den schaue ich mir mal etwas genauer an.

Das stimmt, bei WinCC Projekten fügt man den "OPC.chn" Treiber hinzu, dann kann man sich mit einem OPC Server verbinden.

Nach einigen vielen Test mit OPC Servern stimme ich völlig mit dir überein, es gibt einige OPC Server auf dem Markt alle mit stärken und schwächen.
Ich glaube viele OPC Server werden speziell auf ein bestimmtes Produkt abgestimmt, Herstellerbedingt!

Der Inat Support ist meiner persönlichen Meinung nach, eins der schlechtesten und arrogantesten den ich je in Anspruch nehmen musste!!!
Der Typ vom Support hört dir gar nicht richtig zu, während man sein Problem am Telefon erzählt! Man merkt im Hintergrund wie er an etwas anderem weiterarbeitet und zum Schluss soll man fast immer eine Netzwerkaufzeichnung machen...
Einmal habe ich versucht mindestens 5-6 mal beim Support anzurufen, jedesmal Freizeichen und niemand geht ans Telefon! Dann habe ich die Zentrale angerufen ob der Typ nicht da ist, die sagten mir er wäre beim Mittag.
Haben sich meinen Namen und meine Nummer notiert und er sollte mich zurückrufen, ich warte immer noch auf den Rückruf!!! :-?

Wie in deinem Fall habe ich auch eine angepasste Version vom OPC Server bekommen, der einen "Bug-Fix" erhalten sollte aber das Problem bleibt weiterhin bestehen. Habe auch stundenlang direkt mit dem Entwickler vom OPC Server telefoniert, haben zusammen mit ihm dem fast alle möglichen Einstellungen ausprobiert, ohne Erfolg!

Ich habe nun auch eine Inat Lizenz rumliegen.

Du hast recht, in der OPC Branche ist Inat tatsächlich überbewertet.
Wie dem auch sei, ich schaue mir mal den Siemens OPC Server an!

mfg


----------



## BPlagens (21 April 2010)

Bin ja nicht sicher wie genau Inat ihren Server testet aber interessant finde ich folgenden Link: http://www.opcfoundation.org/Products/ProductDetails.aspx?CM=1&RI=282&CU=24

Da haben die mal recht wenig von der OPC-Foundation testen lassen!

Im Vergleich dazu kannst du ja mal Siemens eintippen - da ist mal ordentlich getestet worden!
http://www.opcfoundation.org/Products/ProductDetails.aspx?CM=1&RI=412&CU=45

Fairnishalber muss man aber sagen das ich nicht weiß wie oft das ganze aktuallisiert wird!

Schau doch mal bei Matrikon nach dem kostenlosten "OPC Sniffer" da kannst du schauen, was der Inat so treibt!


----------



## cod3sys (21 April 2010)

Der Link zur OPC Foundation ist in der Tat sehr interessant, danke!!
Kann man den Siemens OPC Server zum Test downloaden??
Finde nirgends einen Download Link!!


----------



## repök (16 November 2010)

*Was muss bei wechsel von Inat auf Siemens geändert werden?*

Also ich bin bis jetzt immer gut mit Inat gefahren. Leider tritt das Problem mit dem den hängenden Variablen immer mehr auf. Mit dem Testclient aktualisiert sich die Variable auch nicht. Und Aufzeichnugen will ich jetzt auch nicht mehr machen.

Also wieviel Arbeit muss ich investieren um ein Projekt auf den Siemens OPC-Server zu switchen? Es sind ca. 4500 Tags davon 3000 S5 und 1500 S7. Kann da jemand was zu sagen?

PS.: Nächste woche ist ja messe, da werd ich mal ein persönliches geschpräch mit den jungs von inat führen.


----------



## cod3sys (17 November 2010)

Ich wollte es nicht wahrhaben dass die Variablen mit dem INAT OPC Server sporadisch nicht aktualisiert werden.
Also habe ich den Fehler bei mir bzw. meiner WinCC Projektierung gesucht und habe mein gesamtes Projekt angefasst.
Habe sämtliche Zyklen für Variablenaktualisierung in den Bildern erhöht damit der Traffic geringer wird. 
Habe allen Tag Log Variablen auch eine höheren Erfassungszyklus gegeben, vorher waren die meisten bei 1s Erfassungszeit nun bei 1m.
Dann habe ich all meine ca. 4300 Variablen neu in den WinCC Variablenhaushalt  in den INAT OPC Kanal importiert.

Resultat: Die Variablen bleiben sporadisch immer noch hängen und in das Archiv wird nur noch eine gerade Linie geschrieben.
Habe es nun entnervt aufgegeben und nutze INAT nicht mehr. Der Typ vom INAT Support Herr Ludwig ist die letzte Flasche. Anstelle jemanden zu unterstützen klopft er blöde Sprüche von wegen ich habe nicht soviel Zeit immer wieder den selben Fehler von Ihnen mir anzuhören, machen Sie eine Netzwerkaufzeichnung!

Benutze den OPC Server von PI, der ist auch nicht der beste vom Handling aber funktioniert ohne Probleme, hat aber eine sehr hohe CPU Auslastung!
Alleine wenn man den OPC Server startet mit einigen Variablen, geht die CPU Last über 50 - 60% Auslastung!


----------



## repök (18 November 2010)

Nutellla schrieb:


> Ich wollte es nicht wahrhaben dass die Variablen mit dem INAT OPC Server sporadisch nicht aktualisiert werden.
> Also habe ich den Fehler bei mir bzw. meiner WinCC Projektierung gesucht und habe mein gesamtes Projekt angefasst.
> Habe sämtliche Zyklen für Variablenaktualisierung in den Bildern erhöht damit der Traffic geringer wird.
> Habe allen Tag Log Variablen auch eine höheren Erfassungszyklus gegeben, vorher waren die meisten bei 1s Erfassungszeit nun bei 1m.
> ...


Du sprichst mir aus der seele.


----------



## Dr. OPC (26 November 2010)

Also, vielleicht mal zum Hintergrund. Der WinCC Kanal (opc.chn) ist ja der OPC Client über den sich WinCC die Daten von anderen OPC Servern holt. Wie genau der sich verhält kann man aufzeichnen. Bilder, Scripte und Taglogging interessieren sich für Variablen in verschiedenen "Zyklen" die man bekannterweise einstellen kann. Wenn WinCC nun in die Runtime hochfährt, "durchsucht" es alle verwendeten OPCItems und sortiert sie entsprechend ihrer angeforderten "Zyklen" ind OPC Gruppen ein und der OPC Client (opc.chn) fordert diese dann genau so beim OPC Server an. Zusätzlich wird noch eine weitere Gruppe angelegt die ALLE Items enthält (diese wird aber nicht aktiviert) sie dient offenbar zum Schreiben der Werte.

Wenn nun Bilder in WinCC umgeschaltet werden oder Scripte starten (die OPC Items enthalten) werden diese Items in die entsprechenden (vorab angelegten) Gruppen hinzugefügt bzw. gelöscht. Das alleine erzeugt schon mal "Stress" aber selbst wenn WinCC die einzelnen Items "nur" aktivieren/deaktivieren würde, ist das auch schon Stress für den OPC Server, denn dieser muss ja nun anfangen/aufhören die Werte an der Steuerung zu pollen. WinCC kann sich hier nicht viel anders Verhalten, da es vorher nicht weiß welches Bild als nächstes angefragt wird und natürlich auch nicht alle jemals möglichen Items permanent anfordern kann. OPCItems, die im Taglogging und zusätzlich noch in einem Bild enthalten sind, werden auch noch "doppelt" angefordert wenn ihre "Zyklen" unterschiedlich sind.

Je nachdem wie der Server, der die Daten liefern soll, nun intern aufgebaut ist, kann er sehr langsam werden. Genauer gesagt sogar exponentiell langsamer mit steigender Anzahl der Items und Zyklen pro Bild. Ob Inat das nun richtig oder falsch macht, lasse ich mal dahingestellt. Fakt ist es gibt OPC Server, die dieses Verhalten besser verkraften, z.B. der SimaticNET OPC Server, der z.B. permanent die Verbindung zur S7 aufrecht erhält und nicht bei jeder Bildumschaltung in WinCC komplett von vorne anfängt.

Zum Aufzeichnen derartiger Probleme gibt es ein Tool "OPC Analyzer" von der OPC Foundation (leider nur für Mitglieder). Aber dieses wird offensichtlich nichtmal von den Mitgliedern verwendet.  Auch der Hinweis auf die Webseite der OPC Foundation (der hier schon gegeben wurde) ist sicher hilfreich. Noch besser als "nur getestet" ist übrigens "OPC Certified". Das sind aber nur ganz wenige OPC-Produkte.


----------

